# Mudd terrain tires on Touareg?



## loanman (Jun 9, 2007)

Does anyone run any brand of mudd terrain tire on their Touareg? All season long. If so can you post a picture? what brand did you choose and size? I am thinking I would prefer a more off road look to the Touareg rather than street look. 
Any info would be appreciated


----------



## nltomba (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Mudd terrain tires on Touareg? (loanman)*

I think the general grabbers have the most off road look but have a 110 mile speedrating
255/55/18 on the manhattans


_Modified by nltomba at 2:18 PM 6-10-2007_


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Mudd terrain tires on Touareg? (loanman)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2427967


----------



## captainburg (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Mudd terrain tires on Touareg? (loanman)*

 http://www.mattracks.com/index.htm


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Mudd terrain tires on Touareg? (loanman)*

I got the General Grabber AT 2 and have been very happy so far - onroad and offroad. Onroad they are a bit louder than a normal street tire but there is not a huge difference.
_Click images to enlarge_


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Mudd terrain tires on Touareg? (wkaml)*

These look great but are TOO BIG. 275 65 18=NO GO. 265 65 18=go, 265 70 17=go.
http://www.autocrossphoto.com/TouaregSTT/


_Modified by jlturpin at 1:38 PM 6-14-2007_


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Mudd terrain tires on Touareg? (jlturpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jlturpin* »_These look great but are TOO BIG. 275 65 18=NO GO. 265 65 18=go, 265 70 17=go.


Hi Can I ask why the 275's are too wide ? Do they shave somewhere ?
Thanks


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Mudd terrain tires on Touareg? (wkaml)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wkaml* »_I got the General Grabber AT 2 and have been very happy so far - onroad and offroad. Onroad they are a bit louder than a normal street tire but there is not a huge difference.
[...]


Need to add that I have the 255/55/R18 ... (in case you were wondering







)


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Mudd terrain tires on Touareg? (wkaml)*

Looks Like I forgot to add the link to my post above.
http://www.autocrossphoto.com/TouaregSTT/
The tires rub, bad.


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Mudd terrain tires on Touareg? (jlturpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jlturpin* »_Looks Like I forgot to add the link to my post above.
http://www.autocrossphoto.com/TouaregSTT/
The tires rub, bad.

Ahh ok thanks - Gotcha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

